# Starting languages and learning new ones.



## arbados (Sep 8, 2003)

I am wondering about a few points regarding the number of languages a character can speak as well as which ones they are capable of learning.  

A 1st level Elven Rogue with a +3 intelligence modifier automatically starts the game with common and elven because they are automatic languages.  Next it says that they gain the following bonus languages; Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc and Sylvan.  So this 1st level character gets to choose three additional languages from the second list.  

In the end they may speak Common, Elven, Sylvan, Goblin and Orc.  They DO NOT gain all these bonus languages without the required intelligence modifier, correct?  Are the automatic languages gained even without the required intelligence modifier and do they count against the intelligence modifier of +3?

Lets say that eventually, this character gain a permanent intelligence modifier through adventuring of +7.  Do you allow them to automatically just pick up these new languages and be able to speak them or must they spend, say a month or so of studying with an appropriate trainer before they gain the benefit of these new possible languages?  

Additionally, they started with 4 slots open for new languages and chose the three additional on their race list.  What about the additional slot?  May they choose any language listed on page 82 of the players handbook as long as someone can teach it to them, if that is the path that you feel should be taken in gaining new languages?

Finally, class bonus languages are NOT automatically gained, correct?  They can, however, be used in place of the selected bonus languages under race.  Is this correct?

Thanks for the reply's.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Sep 9, 2003)

About languages:

Automatic Languages: Is what you get. In any case. Even with Int 3 (may not be lower for PC's AFAIK). These languages are the ones every member of the race posesses. And they don't count against bonus languages.

Bonus Languages: In addition to the automatic languages, you get 1 language for every Int bonus you have on 1st level. The automatic languages don't count against this, and even with an int modifier of 0 or less you'll keep the automatic languages (you just won't have any bonus languages). These bonus languages have to be chosen from the list of bonus languages provided by your race and maybe class (and maybe home region or something). If there are not enough bonus languages on that list to get one for every int bonus, I don't know what to do if you want to go by the rules (a smartass like that can possibly get away with any language he wants )

This is all at character creation. If you want any additional language (or one that isn't on your bonus language list) you have to invest skill points on Speak Language. With SL you can choose every language that isn't secret (no druid, for example).

After character creation, you won't miraculously gain or lose any of these language no matter how much your Int score changes. This means that even if your Wiz with Int 15 at 1st level increases this to 16 at 4th, he won't get another language. Nor won't you get one when you use a headband of intellect. And you won't forget any languages if someone hits you with touch of idiocy spell.


----------

